
Ask HN: Who do you go to for Windows VPS's? - marsrover
I&#x27;ve been a long time user of Linode and they have been great.  I now have come to a point where I need a box running Windows Server and I&#x27;m not sure where to turn.  There are a lot of great options when running Linux.  Who is the go to for Windows VPS&#x27;s?
======
nanis
You can use Windows on you Linode:

See

[https://gist.github.com/EugeneKay/1ff78396b57f25e69f1d](https://gist.github.com/EugeneKay/1ff78396b57f25e69f1d)

and

[https://github.com/ClickSimply/docs/blob/windows-on-
linode/d...](https://github.com/ClickSimply/docs/blob/windows-on-
linode/docs/tools-reference/windows-on-linode/installing-windows-on-linode-
vps.md)

------
cjbprime
EC2 works for me.

